# Trying to OC P5N32-E SLI and E8400



## camo (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just built myself a new rig, and im trying to see what i can get out of it. Running an intel core 2 duo 3.0ghz (e8400) on an asus p5n32-e sli mb with 4 gig of ocz sli ram and two XFX Geforce 8800 GT's in a Thermal take Armor case. Please keep in mind i have never done any sort of overclocking before (im a software geek, not a hardware geek) Any working setups or advice would be appreciated.


----------

